# Made Mods to my current smoker and trailer



## smokerrookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Build a 16ft trailer from scatch three weeks ago. Its 16 ft long by 5 ft wide. Axles are off an old camper trailer, they have brakes on them. Frame is made from 2X4 in tubing.



Who knows what my buddies are doing

Close your eyes or look away

fitting the trailer for lights

Steven, welding on the new taller pipe

Me welding the wood cage together



Steven and matt putting the mesh in the wood cage frame

Food from saturday, so good


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks like you are doing a great job on the build, did you also build the smoker unit?  

It looks like you are going to feed you help pretty good too...


----------



## rickw (Sep 14, 2009)

Real nice rig, good job.


----------



## smokerrookie (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Beer-B-Q. Yeah, me and my help constructed the entire thing. The tank is an old propane tank, 500 gal I think. the firebox is an angle iron skeleton wrapped in diamond plate. Started this project in fall of '07, I get it completed, then decide I need something else, its a never ended project.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice looking rig - are you going to use it for catering or just for fun


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks like a great job and that wood box should haul a good amount of splits


----------



## smokerrookie (Sep 15, 2009)

A little bit of both. When I cooked saturday for my friends, they have thought of a bunch of stuff they want me to cook for. Starting a week from saturday for my friend Seth's fathers 50th.


----------

